# Molly's new super short hairdo!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly pocket got her new short hairdo today. She was at the salon at 10am and got back at 3:30pm. We got her cut shorter this time cause last time she grew way too fast. She looks like a little lamb but she is so soft. I love it and she smells so pretty kind of like if she took a bubble bath She had pink bows in her ears and a bandana with pink in it so took her to the park to pose with the pretty pink flowers.

She is a tomboy so all the girly gear came off when we got home


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Deeeeee lightful, she's looks gorgeous. Her ticking is beautiful, the colours on the bandana sooo suite little Miss Molly, and the photo background just makes the shot... You need a frame or a collage


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Omg!! Molly looks adorable with the bows and bandana and her fancy new 'do! Of course, she's adorable anyway. Do you like it short? Bet she feels like velvet.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks adorable!! I love how they are all soft and velvety when they come out of the groomers and smell lush too xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. She looks beautiful. Willow will be next. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Deeeeee lightful, she's looks gorgeous. Her ticking is beautiful, the colours on the bandana sooo suite little Miss Molly, and the photo background just makes the shot... You need a frame or a collage


Hmmm good idea maybe Donna needs some homework Just kidding I know she is busy with Jake and little Willow


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Omg!! Molly looks adorable with the bows and bandana and her fancy new 'do! Of course, she's adorable anyway. Do you like it short? Bet she feels like velvet.


Suze I love it she is so soft feels like velvet and she smells like she just came out of a bubble bath I loved her shaggy look but now I like it better short makes her look like a little lamb........now she does have a lamb butt


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

mandym said:


> She looks adorable!! I love how they are all soft and velvety when they come out of the groomers and smell lush too xxx


Thanks!! She is super soft and smells amazing just want to squeeze her all night


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. She looks beautiful. Willow will be next.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


So is little Willow going to go short?? I think she would be adorable I used to love Molly's shaggy look but now I'm used to the short look and I love it. She only had 3 matts and they were in her armpits cause she wears a harness so not bad but we brush regularly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This was what Molly looked like in early May of this year (first photo) and this is her in August. I used to love that shaggy look but now I find it was a bit too much hair and too much work

Kind of doesn't look like the same dog.......ha!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> This was what Molly looked like in early May of this year (first photo) and this is her in August. I used to love that shaggy look but now I find it was a bit too much hair and too much work
> 
> Kind of doesn't look like the same dog.......ha!


Aww Molly is so gorgeous in both photos! x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks super cute and pink is my favourite colour too - it definitely suits her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love her legs!
Actually I love her all - she looks sooooo lovely


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I used to love that shaggy look but now I find it was a bit too much hair and too much work


I know what you mean! I love Samson long but it's getting way too much brushing and he's starting to get really fed up of me trying to brush him all the time. Matts have suddenly started too so I'm getting him booked in.

Molly looks beautiful with her new hair do! How cute with the bows! She looks proper girly!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Molly looks so beautiful. I am a big fan of the shaggy coat but in mollys case I do think she looks even more gorgeous trimmed as it makes her lovely face stand out. You must have been very happy when you picked her up from groomers


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah beautiful Molly 

I love her both shaggy and short...her markings are fantastic 

Very special girl 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think she looks absolutely stunning. Love her markings.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I normally request for them not to put bows on Amiee Jane. Last time they did, she couldn't knock them off, and Miles started pulling them off for her (it was almost like she enlisted his help!).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> I normally request for them not to put bows on Amiee Jane. Last time they did, she couldn't knock them off, and Miles started pulling them off for her (it was almost like she enlisted his help!).


Molly hates them so after the pictures I had to take them out before she ripped her ears off She isn't a fan of being girly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Molly pocket looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

